# Wanted R34GTT or GT shell



## johny013 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi ,i'm looking for a R34GTT or GT 3 doors in rolling shell/salvage /wrecking with paper for road use ,if someone or who knows someone who has this ,i would eventually be a taker,thank you.


----------

